# OTHER kinds of art - do you appreciate them? or not?



## NoamL (Jan 20, 2021)

There's been some discussion on the VIC discord about other kinds of art in comparison to music.

As composers, do you enjoy other kinds of art? or are you a "mostly music" / "only music" kind of person?

I really enjoy movies (otherwise why even try to be a film composer). I enjoy painting especially abstract painting, landscapes, and portraits (some of my favorite painters are Frans Hals, Rene Magritte, and JMW Turner) but only really in the context of "if I'm at a museum, that's what I'm gonna go check out." Opera and musicals generally fall flat for me, there are very very few composers who achieve anything with vocals that doesn't feel silly IMO. I really don't like poetry, not interested in sculpture, and I think dance & performance art are awful. So... apart from music & cinema not much really!

How about y'all?


----------



## Collywobbles (Jan 20, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Opera and musicals generally fall flat for me, there are very very few composers who achieve anything with vocals that doesn't feel silly IMO. I really don't like poetry, not interested in sculpture, and I think dance & performance art are awful.


Pretty much in agreement with all of that. I went to an Opera once... and once was enough! Although I must admit there are a few pieces that feature operatic vocals that I really enjoy.

Besides music I also enjoy miniature painting and video games. Yes, I'm that much of a nerd


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 20, 2021)

Watching/viewing or doing? 

I like looking at art but I enjoy painting watercolors. I'm probably as good at painting as I am at creating music. So just okay. I also recently got into making journals/books with painted covers and decorated pages.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Watching/viewing or doing?


Both! Hadn't even considered that there might be people proficient in other creative arts here!


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 20, 2021)

I like/appreciate all the arts I suppose. Some I favor more than others, but my interests are wide. That’s true not only with the arts, but with life in general. I’m a curious person and am interested in almost anything. It is depressing to know how little I will learn and experience in my lifetime.

I have never understood when people only like one type of music or only appreciate one sport or only their chosen profession. To me it’s like saying hey, I only eat hot dogs. No Thai food, or burritos, or shawarma for me, I like hot dogs, I’m only interested in hot dogs, and all that other stuff is for weirdos


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes! My wife is a chef and every meal is a creative event! I also have friends in theatre, some who are painters, others who are UI designers, writers, screenwriters, visual artists, EVEN programmers.

I love *all *expressions of creativity.


----------



## CT (Jan 20, 2021)

Well as we discussed Noam, I get something out of many artistic mediums, if not all... dance does absolutely nothing for me (in Jerry Seinfeld voice: "because it's so stupid"), 99% of musical theater I find grating at best, and performance art, whatever that is in the first place, is also likely to be entirely lost on me.

But architecture/interior design, cinema, prose and poetry, and painting etc. (also a Magritte fan) are especially interesting to me, outside of music, and I think my experience with them in some way informs whoever I am as a composer.


----------



## ryans (Jan 20, 2021)

I tend to be more stimulated by sounds, than visuals. I also have -some- aptitude for music (barely) whereas I couldn't draw a good stick figure to save my life. So music appreciation does occupy more of my mind than visual art.

But I love all art forms, boring answer eh? There isn't one medium or genre within that medium I can't appreciate. There's certainly bad stuff in there but we need that too. Can't have good without bad.

I also have come to the defense of dance hah... personally I've never understood loving music but hating dancing. Rhythm is everything to me I can't listen to anything stimulating and not move or groove to it.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 20, 2021)

Before I became a full-time musician, I had worked about 15 years in the art industry as a framing consultant. I was also an avid landscape painter and used to sell my works art local art fairs:





















2020 would have been a great year to pick the hobby of painting back up, but art supplies are expensive and it requires a lot of space, so I stayed with music. If I'm flipping through the channels and Bob Ross is on, I'll watch the show. Although it's been almost 30 years since I touched a brush, I still have the painting bug and plan to return to the hobby someday.


----------



## Collywobbles (Jan 20, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Before I became a full-time musician, I had worked about 15 years in the art industry as a framing consultant. I was also an avid landscape painter and used to sell my works art local art fairs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are beautiful! I sincerely hope you can find or make the time to get back into painting, since you're clearly very talented. These definitely remind me of Bob Ross, whom I absolutely love watching as well, even though I don't do canvas painting myself.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 20, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Before I became a full-time musician, I had worked about 15 years in the art industry as a framing consultant. I was also an avid landscape painter and used to sell my works art local art fairs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous work, @Polkasound!!!


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 21, 2021)

@Collywobbles , @marclawsonmusic , thank you! I truly appreciate the compliments. It was Bob Ross's mentor, Bill Alexander, who inspired me to paint, although once I did exchange some personal correspondence with Ross.

Someday I'll return to painting. For me, the act of painting is exactly the same as producing a song. You start with a blank canvas, put all of your skill into it, and each new one you create gets a little better because of what you've learned from the previous one. The process is thrilling, and that's why I still have the painting bug after 30 years of being away from the canvas.

Who knows... my next project might be a polka album, or it might be a mountain sunset!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2021)

I love all kinds of art. Music, games, film, performance arts; Over the years I've even attempted to find some sort of expression in my day-job (development). That ultimately failed (corporations are generally not interested in artistic expression) but I've not given up hope yet, just given up on my current profession.

Artistry is everything to me. I sadly hardly have the time to experience or perform all that's available, but I do attempt to keep myself submerged in art as much as possible.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 21, 2021)

Photography is a great passion of mine though I've never could afford to buy some serious equipment with music being my primary occupation for many years now. Most of my works are captured by using relatively cheap point-and-click cameras or cellphones. I'm hoping to finally make a selection and to showcase them on Deviant Art or a similar website in due time.

One of the fields in which I have a formal education (besides law) is graphic and web design. Although I've never really worked in any of these fields in favor of music, I'm often finding a delicate link between visual and auditive art. I also tend to make most of the needed graphic materials for my music on my own.

As a child, I've used to draw quite a lot. My late grandfather was an avid painter and had left behind more than a hundred works. I hope that I'll return to drawing someday, but music always takes most of my time.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 21, 2021)

NoamL said:


> There's been some discussion on the VIC discord about other kinds of art in comparison to music.
> 
> As composers, do you enjoy other kinds of art? or are you a "mostly music" / "only music" kind of person?
> 
> ...


Hey I have very similar tastes and distastes in arts in general, funny I thought I was alone in not enjoing musical theatre and dance 

I have similar views on opera too, but.... 
I URGE you to listen to Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, one of the best pieces of music ever written. As a composer, you owe it to yourself. 



Don't ask me, ask Mr. Bach who was a fan of the piece and did a "cover"/re-arrangement ("Psalm 51")


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 21, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Yes! My wife is a chef and every meal is a creative event! I also have friends in theatre, some who are painters, others who are UI designers, writers, screenwriters, visual artists, EVEN programmers.
> 
> I love *all *expressions of creativity.


Lucky you! A chef partner must be awesome! Like going to a restaurant every day...
My partner is English, the opposite of chef....


----------



## muk (Jan 21, 2021)

I enjoy all of them. I read a lot, poetry included. I love movies. I enjoy arthouse movies and classics more than curernt blockbusters. Obviously I enjoy music a lot, both listening and writing. I work for an opera house, so I am partial about opera and ballett. I do also love symphonic concerts. I go to the theater too. Painting and photography - very interesting. Lastly, in my opinion cooking at the highest level is an art too. I can't visit top restaurants quite as often as I do other artistic events, for monetary reasons. But every now and then I do treat myself to a fine dining.


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

I feel like the odd one out here when it comes to opera vs film music. 

In my "formative years" I got to know an opera director from the Bolshoi theater through an accidental family situation, and he taught me how to listen to opera. Perhaps that's the reason I feel that opera, and classical music generally, can create an emotional charge that's a 100 times richer and longer-lasting than any movie I've ever seen. 

Also I'm married to an architect who is a furniture designer and a painter, and we actually share a "studio". Just watching someone paint is an experience in itself and I had the chance to really think though why I'm reacting to some techniques differently than others and how it relates to my taste in music. 

And I find there is always, always a correlation in how we see and respond to other art forms compared to our own...


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 21, 2021)

I appreciate other art especially painting and sculpture but it rarely moves me like music. Unfortunately I feel absolutely nothing when reading print such as books or poetry. I can read the entire LOTR and feel absolutely nothing at the end, but if someone plays a freakin’ d minor chord I immediately am transported to Bach’s Chaconne and the anguish he felt at the death of his 1st wife.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 21, 2021)

I've long been interested in visual arts in addition to music. Main interests have been portraits and the human figure, plus landscapes and urban pieces (especially impressionist works).

I worked for a few years as a visual designer doing web site designs and other graphics design, and at one point considered pursuing a career as an illustrator.

Ended up going a different route career-wise, but I still dabble in illustration, most recently doing digital pieces:













https://www.artstation.com/shponglefan


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 21, 2021)

Hah, I guess I'm currently the only one who voted "mostly music." I tend to think of stuff like movies and books as pure entertainment (even classics), even as I'm appreciating their complexities. Music is the only one that has ever given me that true sense of awe, and even that is rare. I'm a relatively unemotional/unromantic person.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2021)

Rodney Money said:


> I can read the entire LOTR and feel absolutely nothing at the end


At least you're able to make it to the end.

As much as I like fantasy fiction, Tolkien's writing just doesn't gel with me at all.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 21, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> At least you're able to make it to the end.
> 
> As much as I like fantasy fiction, Tolkien's writing just doesn't gel with me at all.


It’s definitely a full course meal.


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> Hah, I guess I'm currently the only one who voted "mostly music." I tend to think of stuff like movies and books as pure entertainment (even classics), even as I'm appreciating their complexities. Music is the only one that has ever given me that true sense of awe, and even that is rare. I'm a relatively unemotional/unromantic person.


I'd be curious to listen to a piece of music you feel about that way


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 21, 2021)

Photograpers like Gregory Crewdson, Jeff Wall, Cindy Sherman, Sally Mann, Richard Avedon.

Filmmakers like Werner Herzog, Peter Greenaway, Lars von Trier, Jane Campion. 

Too much architecture to list. Frank Lloyd Wright's work has supernatural peace and beauty. 

Egyptian hieroglyphics.

I spent thousands of hours doing production for modern dance and performance art. All I can say is, *sigh*. I must be a philistine. 

And the kind of
poetry that
is performed
while I'm waiting for
a guitarist... or
a keyboardist
or just about anybody to
come back to the 
microphone
Kill me.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 21, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> I'd be curious to listen to a piece of music you feel about that way


Difficult to pick one! Partly because nothing can compare with the sense of awe you feel when you first "get" something you're really going to like. That feeling always subsides over time once you sort of assimilate it and get used to it. So all I have to go by is mostly my memory of how impactful it was at the time.

I tend to listen to a lot of metal, but I'll readily concede that most of it is more entertainment than "art" (not that I think one is necessarily better than the other). But once in a while, I hear one of those unicorns like this one that makes me feel like the world was larger and more wondrous than I thought:


The real magic is that another person can listen to it and think, "Really?"


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> Partly because nothing can compare with the sense of awe you feel when you first "get" something you're really going to like.


I managed to get to 2:24. My emotional response - end of days, futility, the coming doom, dystopian world. If I'm reading you correctly, it's not at all what you're hearing here. 

This makes me wonder if I'm ignoring some kinds of art (in my case, poetry) simply because I don't know how to connect with it so it becomes meaningful to me.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 21, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> I managed to get to 2:24. My emotional response - end of days, futility, the coming doom, dystopian world. If I'm reading you correctly, it's not at all what you're hearing here.
> 
> This makes me wonder if I'm ignoring some kinds of art (in my case, poetry) simply because I don't know how to connect with it so it becomes meaningful to me.


I wasn't saying anything specific about how I reacted to it - by "world was larger and more wondrous than I thought" I just meant it in a really general way. Like becoming attuned to some new frequency in nature. You know how sometimes you see something so beautiful it becomes life-affirming? Except I also enjoy finding that same feeling in ugly things.

About ignoring certain art - if you don't naturally gravitate toward it, and it isn't something you think is "cool" and want to push yourself into enjoying, why bother with it? There are plenty of other things to find meaning in.


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 21, 2021)

I think most things can be seen as a form of art, even a simple long silence between busy events, so, yeah, for me it wouldn't be possible to like only music.

A very long time ago I used to paint oil over canvas, allegoric things between Kandinsky and Dalí, two of my favorite painters, and build little sculptures with regular clay, a horse here, some weird stairs there... and it was nice, but nowadays I can't do those kind of things because, well, you need a safe space to do it and I have a little angel/devil in the house always looking for something to investigate.
So, removing most of the physical items from the equation, along the years I've also done things like 2D/3D modeling. And, of course, programming software is a form of art, not just a science, so there you go, computers supporting the creation of art.

I also wrote some unpublished books, but nowadays my favorite artivities are creating music, cooking and digital painting, although I can stay for hours contemplating a really good sculpture or a captivating painting, or just sit and read a modern fantasy book like The Name of the Wind, or watch a movie, or pictures of building that will never be constructed...

Anyway, when I do all those things that I don't usually do because my time is weird and short, the music is always with me, floating inside my head, and those other things make the music change and evolve, and become, somehow, alive. So, in a way, my music is the result of all the arts and things around it. I just help a bit when it's time to get it out.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 22, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> At least you're able to make it to the end.
> 
> As much as I like fantasy fiction, Tolkien's writing just doesn't gel with me at all.


I fell asleep during each one of the LOTR movies. Maybe it's because I read the books before falling asleep when I was a kid. Or maybe there's a common thread.


----------



## wickedw (Jan 22, 2021)

I read a lot and I try to read fairly diverse, though my interest mainly goes towards historical, fantasy and sometimes a bit of scifi. In recent times I have been reading a lot of philosophy though but also some of the old epic poems. And since it's being mentioned in this thread a bit. Not only do I love reading the LOTR (and I've read them a bunch of times) I pretty much enjoy all of Tolkiens work. Reading his published letters was also very enjoyable. On the other hand I have a problem with a lot of modern fantasy. There's a lot of words written, but they don't say all that much. Personal preference I'm sure.

Other than reading I enjoy going to art galleries/museums when I can, and it sadly enough has been quite a while since due to this corona mess. Paintings I really enjoy impressionism, and especially the early impressionism work.

I love beautiful architecture. Back in the days when you could still go somewhere for a vacation or a city trip. One of my favourite pastimes was to just wander the streets of say Paris, Vienna, Amsterdam.. Just to see the actual city rather than the only the tourist spots. Nothing like arriving in an unexpected little square somewhere.

My mom dragged me to a lot of theatre as a kid, and I kind of want to start going back to it as it was really enjoyable. Dance doesn't do it for me, though I would love to sit through a ballet, provided the music has been written by the likes of tchaikovsky 

Movies goes without saying here I guess. Not always easy to call it "art" though but that's semantics.


----------



## CT (Jan 22, 2021)

wickedw said:


> Not only do I love reading the LOTR (and I've read them a bunch of times) I pretty much enjoy all of Tolkiens work. Reading his published letters was also very enjoyable. On the other hand I have a problem with a lot of modern fantasy. There's a lot of words written, but they don't say all that much. Personal preference I'm sure.


I agree completely. I generally don't find much to love in "fantasy." Tolkien seems to need his own category.


----------



## muk (Jan 22, 2021)

wickedw said:


> On the other hand I have a problem with a lot of modern fantasy.





Mike T said:


> I agree completely. I generally don't find much to love in "fantasy." Tolkien seems to need his own category.


Same for me. It's difficult to find good fantasy literature. But I found two books that stand head and shoulders above the rest in my opinion. The first one is 'The Buried Giant' by Kazuo Ishiguro. It's not a fantasy book in the common sense, though it belongs to that genre. A beautiful, beautiful book.

The other is Robert Rothfuss' 'Kingkiler Chronicles'. Currently consisting of 'The name of the Wind' and 'The Wise Man's Fear'. The third and final book of the series, 'The Doors of Stone', is not yet released. This is fantasy literature as it should be. Engaging world building, interesting characters and story, and most importantly, beautifully written. This is fantasy that can stand its ground next to Tolkien in my opinion.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 22, 2021)

NoamL said:


> There's been some discussion on the VIC discord about other kinds of art in comparison to music.
> 
> As composers, do you enjoy other kinds of art? or are you a "mostly music" / "only music" kind of person?


I've enjoyed landscape photography for several years. One new(ish) area I've very interested in, now that the iPad Pro, Apple Pencil and the ProCreate app now exists, is hand-lettering and logo design. Always had an interest but the new digital environment is way more practical to try my hand at it, since I have the hardware already. Painting also but I think I'll always be a spectator in that arena, lol.


----------



## wickedw (Jan 22, 2021)

muk said:


> The other is Robert Rothfuss' 'Kingkiler Chronicles'. Currently consisting of 'The name of the Wind' and 'The Wise Man's Fear'. The third and final book of the series, 'The Doors of Stone', is not yet released. This is fantasy literature as it should be



I've read them, also the slow regard of silent things (which is set in the same world and time). I thought the first book was very good, second book kind of dissapointed me a bit, specifically towards the mid end, though it picked up afterwards again. If you haven't read the other book yet, i suggest you check it out. I think you might enjoy it. 

Though I wouldn't put those books next to Tolkien. Its definitely some of the better fantasy out there.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 22, 2021)

I like all kinds of visual art, from 2d to 3d and combined (animated or still)
Either drawn, modelled, on screen or with hologram light projections etc.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 22, 2021)

I got into photography briefly and feel like I have a decent eye or instinct for paintings, but don't pretend to be an "expert." I do think there is a great deal of pretentiousness in art, or should I say in art so-called experts, esp with "modern art." Reminds me of my fav quote about art: my ex-boss whose wife was a serious sculptor...someone once asked her if she mucked up one, then what? She said "I'll just call it modern art" lol.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 23, 2021)

I was born and raised in Cologne and to me the museums, especially the Wallraf-Richartz and later the Ludwig museum (20th century art) as well as the extensive forests to the east are the real cathedrals of this city - places I often went to for communion. 
Then there was the Photokina and those large B&M camera stores and all I wanted as a kid was a bad ass Nikon F. Some years later I worked as professional photographer for a while until the job took its toll and almost killed my passion for the art and I went back full time to the dark sciences (biophysics). No regrets.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm an artist! I often doodle on paper with biro or pencil! Seriously, it's not going to win me any awards, but I find that it just relaxes and refreshes my mind and is a another form of expression.

Painting and drawing. Haven't been to an art gallery in a while, but I like all of it. Modern, sci fi, surrealism, realism, some cubist art, landscape, Australian early 19th century, renaissance, medieval religious. I also like old black and white historic, industrial and portrait photography. Tend to like the paintings of Weaver Hawkins, John Brack, Russell Drysdale. Hopefully I'll pick up some paint & canvas and give it a go one day.

Architecture - modern (but I don't like too much glass), minimalistic 1950s-1970s, Soviet era architecture, American shotgun style houses. Gothic, churches (in particular, stained glass windows) and English Victorian era terraced housing with modern interiors (probably my favourite)

I also like creative, individual handmade made things that you can see and touch, whether it be someone making a mosaic coffee table with old bits of broken recycled tile, a picture frame decorated with some tiny rocks or sea shells you got from the beach, old technology like the work of a blacksmith, old fashioned tools like a hand powered drill press with its mechanical bits you can see moving in motion as you use it, a builder building a house or bridge, the way food can be presented to look like a painting or structure, an item of clothing a relative made for you. In this modern world of mass technology, circuit boards and chips, computer screens, mass production and consumerism, I admire all these type of creations and consider them as artistic/expressive and perhaps even, precious.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jan 26, 2021)

I've loved the paintings of Paul Klee ever since I saw "Twittering Machine" in a school music textbook. Klee was a musician, too, and I know many composers have been inspired by his works.








Twittering Machine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





As I lack artistic talent in the visual arts, I've tried unsuccessfully to be a photographer, but I have a lot of respect for the work of Cartier-Bresson, Annie Leibovitz and Michael Kenna.

Poetry and literature are also among my great loves: TS Eliot, Matsuo Basho, Tawara Machi, Italo Calvino, Marcel Proust, Raymond Carver, John Berger, Shakespeare and, yes, Tolkien.

Of course I love films where there is a shared, unique vision between director and composer: Woman in the Dunes, Kwaidan, Stalker, Blade Runner, Star Wars, Vertigo, Tonari no Totoro, etc.

I'm also a fan of perfumes. I once did the location sound for an interview with a perfumer and was intrigued by the alchemical skill and sensitive "nez" he possessed. It really is an arcane art -- much like composing music.


----------



## SturtOfTheWeald (Jan 27, 2021)

I find it a hypnotic experience to watch people working with glass - seeing them do amazing things with an extraordinary material is almost like magic incarnate! Dale Chihuly is one of my favourites.

I'm also a big fan of 3D Fractals - their majesty and complexity leave me in awe.

Alas, I'm not talented in those fields, so I think I'll stick with music! As a hobby, though, I do the odd bit of creative writing: poetry, short stories, little bits of prose. Before I decided that I was going to be a musician, I wanted to become an author, and I guess there's still time for me on that front, but I'm concentrating on my music for now.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 27, 2021)

Has anyone here managed to cross "the gap" (reffering to the concept described here, takes only 3 minutes to either watch the video or read the text: https://petapixel.com/2014/02/04/gap-inspirational-video-artists-struggle-beginning/ )? Did you ever manage to get to a level of skill where you actually like many of the things that you make? 

I occasionally ask myself whether that's an achievable state for _anyone_ and/or how I'd ever know if it's achievable for me personally.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Has anyone here managed to cross "the gap" (reffering to the concept described here, takes only 3 minutes to either watch the video or read the text: https://petapixel.com/2014/02/04/gap-inspirational-video-artists-struggle-beginning/ )? Did you ever manage to get to a level of skill where you actually like many of the things that you make?
> 
> I occasionally ask myself whether that's an achievable state for _anyone_ and/or how I'd ever know if it's achievable for me personally.


I want to say that crossing the beginner's gap only becomes possible once you realize that only using someone else's bridge is paradoxically the most difficult way across


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Has anyone here managed to cross "the gap" (reffering to the concept described here, takes only 3 minutes to either watch the video or read the text: https://petapixel.com/2014/02/04/gap-inspirational-video-artists-struggle-beginning/ )? Did you ever manage to get to a level of skill where you actually like many of the things that you make?
> 
> I occasionally ask myself whether that's an achievable state for _anyone_ and/or how I'd ever know if it's achievable for me personally.


I like things I make. But, that doesn't mean others do.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 27, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> I want to say that crossing the beginner's gap only becomes possible once you realize that only using someone else's bridge is paradoxically the most difficult way across


Hmm, what I'm thinking about I wouldn't call "beginner's" gap, unless you want to stretch the "beginner" definition up to the several thousands of hours of practice point. And even then, I think I've seen more visual artists that say they don't like their own work than those that seem to be happy with their own creations. I'm genuinely puzzled whenever I meet someone with a high level of skill who manages to be hyped for something they just made. It's gotten inconceivable for me how that's supposed to be possible. Usually those that I see being happy with their work are beginners themselves. I find the better I get in one area the more critical I get, dispropotionally enough to never get happier with what I make. I'm curious how universal that experience is.




dzilizzi said:


> I like things I make. But, that doesn't mean others do.


I sometimes have that with music too, but with visual things usually it's the other way around for me. Or neither me nor others like it, that's an option too I guess.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 27, 2021)

yes
I like films/movies/whatever they're called, photography, painting and books. 
I'm also interested in crafts like architecture, plumbing, etc. 
I'm not sure where these fit (I guess crafts?) also interested in things like high-dollar theft/heists of any variety really and propaganda.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 27, 2021)

A lot of confusion thinking about art gets cleared up by considering art as a relation between a person and a thing, rather than art is a thing in itself.
Pushed a little further we can think there is a mental state or just a personal state that is "the art buzz" which is not easy to define but we all know it when we get it. Art then is identified as the conditions under which we get the art buzz. Might be looking at, something, reading, listening, or even just contemplating an idea. But it is relational, not inhering within an object. IE, art is a property of us rather than things outside us


----------

